# Ritalin or moda for productivity



## ThreadMatters (May 15, 2020)

What should i get?

Also microdosing shrooms worth it for highinhib?

NEED LONG TERM LEGIT WAYS FOR PRODUCTIVITY / HIGH INHIB

@Extra Chromosome


----------



## john2 (May 15, 2020)

Modafinil for sure. Ded srs.


----------



## randomvanish (May 15, 2020)

*Ritalin *


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 15, 2020)

john2 said:


> Modafinil for sure. Ded srs.





randomvanish said:


> *Ritalin *


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (May 15, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## randomvanish (May 15, 2020)

modafinil only wakes you up. it doesn't affect focus. it's a moronic drug tbh


----------



## john2 (May 15, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


>


I replied first, listen to me my fellow bluecel.


randomvanish said:


> modafinil only wakes you up. it doesn't affect focus. it's a moronic drug tbh


It worked well for me.


----------



## randomvanish (May 15, 2020)

john2 said:


> I replied first, listen to me my fellow bluecel.
> 
> It worked well for me.


then you don't have focusing problems.


----------



## Deusmaximus (May 15, 2020)

I have short breath and heart problems with ritalin. Cant really gymcel with this stuff.


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 15, 2020)

john2 said:


> I replied first, listen to me my fellow bluecel.
> 
> It worked well for me.


What about shrooms for high inhib
Its cope? Also microdose or full dose?


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 15, 2020)

These won't help and only make the problem worse in the long run. Drugs are not the answer.

Cold showers, Nofap, Read 1hr a day, listen to one full podcast a day, meditate, perfect sleep, 15min sun exposure nude daily. This is much better than any drug and it's permanent(;


----------



## john2 (May 15, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> What about shrooms for high inhib
> Its cope? Also microdose or full dose?


I've never done mushrooms and never will take drugs like that.

Drugs aren't the way bro, stay as much natural as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 15, 2020)

john2 said:


> I've never done mushrooms and never will take drugs like that.
> 
> Drugs aren't the way bro, stay as much natural as possible.


this.

people think drugs will magically help them. they wont. drugs do have their place but they are not the end all be all.


----------



## john2 (May 15, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> this.
> 
> people think drugs will magically help them. they wont. drugs do have their place but they are not the end all be all.


Yeah you're right. Drugs were all initially intended for medication. It's the underworld and low lives generally, that makes a trouble of them.

However, if i am injured and i'm dying... i'd request for a handful of morphine to die painlessly and smoothly ngl.


----------



## needsolution (May 15, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 1849 (May 15, 2020)

john2 said:


> Yeah you're right. Drugs were all initially intended for medication. It's the underworld and low lives generally, that makes a trouble of them.
> 
> However, if i am injured and i'm dying... i'd request for a handful of morphine to die painlessly and smoothly ngl.


course


----------



## Soulrack (May 15, 2020)

randomvanish said:


> modafinil only wakes you up. it doesn't affect focus. it's a moronic drug tbh


This is true, I fell for the modafinil meme and wasted my money. I have ADD and it didn't do shit for me, something like ritalin/adderall would be much better. All I found that modafinil did was keep me up until 6am.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 15, 2020)

Try everything


----------



## Michael (May 15, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> These won't help and only make the problem worse in the long run. Drugs are not the answer.
> 
> Cold showers, Nofap, Read 1hr a day, listen to one full podcast a day, meditate, perfect sleep, 15min sun exposure nude daily. This is much better than any drug and it's permanent(;


This.

but most people on this forum will say it's cope  rope faggots

perfect nutrition+HIIT+cardio+PQQ energy+perfect sleep+meditation+nofap+cold showers+sauna+high T+low cortisol+doing things you don't want to/you are scared+self improvement of *MOGS TO THE DEATH ALL YOUR DRUGS*

I have done cocaine, modafinil, ritalin, phenibut, xanax before, like few years ago so I know what I am talking about.
Drugs won't make you.


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 15, 2020)

I like how people talk shit about shrooms/lsd but they dont even know what looks like


----------



## a.i.ngel (May 15, 2020)

Modafinil is not magic but works for me.
It doesn't only make you awake, small dosages guarantee you won't be a lazy fucker this day, higher dosages make me full of mental energy and motivation to do something.

Can't even try Ritalin, it's not prescribed in my country and no reliable sources online ship to Europe.


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 16, 2020)

Anyone tried ritalin here ? Srs


----------



## homesick (May 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Anyone tried ritalin here ? Srs


plenty

super affective, almost too good. but everyone is different, for me tho:
i actually prefer modafinil. makes u work, gives u the motivation u need, and kills all ur laziness and u being sleepy, but it doesnt "force" you to work like ritalin

ritalin is much more addicting also, overall more harmful drug so id stick to moda


----------



## OOGABOOGA (May 16, 2020)

I’ve done both but only used Ritalin as a short acting booster to finish off the day from a longer acting concerta in the morning(back in high school). My experience probably isn’t indicative of what yours will be bc my issue is sleep apnea, but I personally prefer the feel of moda over concerta, Ritalin, Vyvanse, or even caffeine. Much milder side effects


----------



## everythingmatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Michael said:


> This.
> 
> but most people on this forum will say it's cope  rope faggots
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you, but what do you think if I already do everything you say but need drugs like Concerta because I have ADHD, in that case do you think ADHD drugs would help in the long run?


Or for example, assuming that I already do everything you mention and I want an extra productivity on specific days, would it be a good option to take Moda only for that day?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 16, 2020)

I've only used classic amph (like addreall but shitter since its not pharma)
It was great, but gave me sweats, fast heartbeat etc I felt sick, shit has like a hour high and rest of the day comedown depression 
Is ritalin or concerta the same?
@everythingmatters @homesick


----------



## ThreadMatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've only used classic amph (like addreall but shitter since its not pharma)
> It was great, but gave me sweats, fast heartbeat etc I felt sick, shit has like a hour high and rest of the day comedown depression
> Is ritalin or concerta the same?
> @everythingmatters @homesick


Bro this thread is like 4 months old everyone is dead noe aside from me


----------



## AbandonShip (Sep 16, 2020)

Jfl at moda. Ritalin mogs


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I've only used classic amph (like addreall but shitter since its not pharma)
> It was great, but gave me sweats, fast heartbeat etc I felt sick, shit has like a hour high and rest of the day comedown depression
> Is ritalin or concerta the same?
> @everythingmatters @homesick


Concerta is long acting Ritalin


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Bro this thread is like 4 months old everyone is dead noe aside from me


Well, in that case how's your search for the productivity holy grail going? Did you find anything?


----------



## ThreadMatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Well, in that case how's your search for the productivity holy grail going? Did you find anything?


Yeah ritalin,concerta mogs modafinil long time


----------



## poloralf (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Yeah ritalin,concerta mogs modafinil long time


but amphetamines are unsustainable, with moda you can take it daily


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 16, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## ThreadMatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> @Ritalincel


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> View attachment 672397







I saw this in like 2013


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Yeah ritalin,concerta mogs modafinil long time


Have you tried classic street amph? Can you compare to ritalin? I have adhd btw


----------



## ThreadMatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Have you tried classic street amph? Can you compare to ritalin? I have adhd btw


Nigga u dont have shit. Go to a blackpillef specialist and get a consultation dont selfdiagnose urself. Maybe he will prescribe u adderall for adhd


----------



## prgfromnl (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> Have you tried classic street amph? Can you compare to ritalin? I have adhd btw


Ritalin just feels close to coke to me and you can focus well on a task and study it for hours, even if you hate math for example.

Speed paste on (street amph) you just can't focus on studying tbh. You are speedy af


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Nigga u dont have shit. Go to a blackpillef specialist and get a consultation dont selfdiagnose urself. Maybe he will prescribe u adderall for adhd


I got ADHD diagnosed and got prescribed piracetam




Your browser is not able to display this video.




















I want to kms, fucking cucked doctors I wanted amph or ritalin not some fucking useless garbage


----------



## ThreadMatters (Sep 16, 2020)

Mongrelcel said:


> I got ADHD diagnosed and got prescribed piracetam
> View attachment 672548
> 
> 
> ...


Shit then
Change the doc
Tell him its worse


----------



## Mongrelcel (Sep 16, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


> Shit then
> Change the doc
> Tell him its worse


Concerta is only under 18 years old in my country my friend

Its over


----------



## wagbox (Sep 16, 2020)

Plenty of redpills in this thread


----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> @Ritalincel


50% sure he showed a chart where Vyvanse was better than Moda, Ritalin, & Adderall.

Try them separately & come to your own conclusion. I doubt anyone on the forum has actually tried both of them except for Ritty & he doesn't write shit.


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 16, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> 50% sure he showed a chart where Vyvanse was better than Moda, Ritalin, & Adderall.
> 
> Try them separately & come to your own conclusion. I doubt anyone on the forum has actually tried both of them except for Ritty & he doesn't write shit.


I’m on vyvanse and it’s no longer working for me so I’m switching to Ritalin SR


----------



## homesick (Sep 17, 2020)

Blackout.xl said:


> I’m on vyvanse and it’s no longer working for me so I’m switching to Ritalin SR


Do you regret starting on it? I feel like when you start on adderall / ritalin you force yourself to use it, even if you were able to work a little bit without it before starting it. While when you start it, you basicly rely 100% on it to actually be productive. I'm considering getting a perscription now, like using it once or twice a week to have two very effective days a week, but still not build a tolerance. Are you using every day?


----------



## Blackout.xl (Sep 17, 2020)

homesick said:


> Do you regret starting on it? I feel like when you start on adderall / ritalin you force yourself to use it, even if you were able to work a little bit without it before starting it. While when you start it, you basicly rely 100% on it to actually be productive. I'm considering getting a perscription now, like using it once or twice a week to have two very effective days a week, but still not build a tolerance. Are you using every day?


I’m not on Ritalin yet but I will be. As for vyvanse, I don’t regret being on vyvanse at all


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 17, 2020)

@Ritalincel hi.


----------



## Chad1212 (Dec 25, 2020)

Don't Forget to mew said:


> These won't help and only make the problem worse in the long run. Drugs are not the answer.
> 
> Cold showers, Nofap, Read 1hr a day, listen to one full podcast a day, meditate, perfect sleep, 15min sun exposure nude daily. This is much better than any drug and it's permanent(;


What in the fucking cope is this?


----------

